# Ships Flags/Bunting.



## Locomad1

Could someone explain why Cruise Ships wear Bunting/Flags when in Port, but these are Removed prior to Sailing. Is this as a Naurtical Tradition, Or Maritime Regulation.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Probably because they'd have to buy new ones in every port if they were left to fly and ripped to shreds by the wind.

John T.


----------



## Pompeyfan

I don't think it is anything nautical, but could be proved wrong. I think it is nothing more than ordinary bunting, decoration like seen at shows shore side, showing the ship in party mood.

The only flags of nautical value is the flags hoisted on the bridge mast such as the company flag, and in port the flag of the country the ship is visiting and the Blue Peter which most P&O ships at least still fly, certainly those I have sailed on recently. The other I think you would fine is purely decoration. 

David


----------



## Stephen J. Card

It is called 'Dressing Ship'. It is a tradition... even back to the age of sail, mostly RN though.

I think the only time you will find a RN ship dressed at sea is when the ship is escorting the Royal Yacht. Some of you might remember when we did have a Royal yacht!

The flags used are not just colourful 'bunting'. Signal flags are used, but are never hung in such a sequence that there is any kind of message. My first trip to sea in FRANCONIA back in 1967 I spend a few days with the Deck Storekeeper making up a set of dress ship flags. The flags were arranged... two square 'alphabet flags followed by a numerical flag or pennant. They were laid out first so that there were not too many of any particular colour grouped together. The hoist of each flag was carefully spliced into a length of 1/4 inch dia. FSWR.
Stephen


----------

